# Alu+Salz-Wasser=Korrosion ?



## Phil (23. Dezember 2002)

Wer hat schonmal Probleme mit Salz im Winter gehabt ?
Speziell was den Rahmen angeht, wären ein paar Meinungen/Erfahrungen nicht schlecht!


----------



## Sherman (23. Dezember 2002)

Erfahrungen noch keine, nur Salz greift für gewöhnlich alles an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hedonist (23. Dezember 2002)

korrosion ist bei alu nicht wirklich ein thema. das oxidiert zwar, aber eben diese oxidschicht bleibt erhalten und schützt vor einer "tiefergreifenden" korrosion. ---> als wenn das alu anodisiert/eloxiert wäre!


----------



## Berti (23. Dezember 2002)

japs, so hab ich das auch gehört... nur sollte man diese schicht nicht laufend entfernen... (?)

mmhh... aber Kette und so, jaaa ich weis das ihr das wisst, sollte man immer schön pflegen im Winter



Grüße


----------



## Phil (23. Dezember 2002)

Na dann is ja gut, bin nochmal mit so nem Konservierungsspray rangegangen und das muss reichen.


----------



## Smiler (23. Dezember 2002)

Letztes Jahr war über nacht meine Kette am Schaltwerk festgerostet.... Musst sehr brutal auf die Kurbel treten ums wieder loszubekommen...
Außerdem waren an diversen anderen Stellen am Bike roststellen.

Also: Ich kann jedem der durch Streusalz fährt nur empfehlen später gefärdete Stellen abzuwischen.


----------



## luden (23. Dezember 2002)

also ich hab nen alu roh rahmen und hab mir wegen streusalz etc auch schon voll die sorgen gemacht aber hab ich das jetz richtig verstanden: im prinzip kann mir das salzwasser  egal sein, weil wenn die erste oxydschicht sich gebildet hat schützt diese meinen rohen rahmen vor weiteren "salzschäden". 
stimmt das echt??


----------



## Berti (23. Dezember 2002)

das stimmt echt!


Auszug aus einem Chemiefachbuch:


> oxidiert an der Luft, Oxidschicht schützt jedoch vor weiterer Oxidation; von der Oxidschicht befreites Aluminium reagert mit starken Säuren und auch mit starken basen unter Salzbildung und wasserstoffabgabe(wie bei allen chemischen reaktionen wo ein Metall + Säure regaiert )




Grüße


----------



## OLB EMan (23. Dezember 2002)

ja das mit alu und oxidschicht stimmt schon ... nur bei ultraleichtbaurahmen würd ich da sehr vorsichtig sein ... weil da wird schon einiges alu angegriffen bis die oxidschicht voll schützt


----------



## Caracal (23. Dezember 2002)

Gibts irgendwelche Links / Tips rund ums (etwas professionellere) Ausbessern von Lackschäden? 
Bis jetzt hab ich einfach die Stellen gereinigt und Klarlack drübergehauen, aber wirklich befriedigende Ergebnisse erziehlt man so natürlich nicht.


----------



## Berti (23. Dezember 2002)

also IMHO kannst du nicht viel falsch machen, wenn du die angegriffene Stelle zuerst mit Isopropanol reinigst und dann Lack aus dem Automobilbau zum Ausbessern drüberkleisterst!
aber das mit dem Klarlack muss auch gehen!


Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted3300 (23. Dezember 2002)

wisst ihr noch mein Ölfleckprobelm?   

Das war,weil ich meinen CD Frame mit öl ein wenig "preparieert hatte", aus dem Grunde.

Aber normal iss das scho ok, wenn sich ma so ne  Schiht bildet dürfte nicht mehr passieren....


Reno


----------



## bigf00t (24. Dezember 2002)

mein jetztiges stadtvelo hat vor 5 jahren im fat-neu-zustand ein paar größere schrammen abbekommen. habe nie irgendwas dran gemacht und bin bei jedem wetter / jeder jahreszeit gefahren - das alu sieht immer noch genauso aus, nixvon oxidation zu sehen, keine stabilitätsprobleme.


----------



## captainhowdy (24. Dezember 2002)

also "normal" fahren wie immer nur etwas mehr und aufmerksamer putzen wa?! =))
-howdy-


----------



## pillepalle127 (25. Dezember 2002)

> _weil da wird schon einiges alu angegriffen bis die oxidschicht voll schützt [/B]_


_
also, die oxidschicht ist nur einige hundert atomlagen dick.
das sind nanometer, da liegen die toleranzen der besten rohrsätze um das 10000-fache darüber.
das wär das letzte, worum ich mir gedanken machen würde!
daher sieht man auch nix, bzw. die schicht bildet sich innerhalb sekunden.
imho gibt es aber, abhängig von der legierung, bei salzangriff durchaus zumindest 
oberflächenkorrosion._


----------



## CHT (25. Dezember 2002)

...also das mit der Oxidschicht mag ja wohl stimmen, aber wieso schützen trotzdem alle namhaften Hersteller ihre Produkte aus Al-Legierungen, z.B. mit Eloxial-Beschichtungen, Klarlackieren etc. Liegt es vielleicht daran, dass hochfeste Al-Legierungen 7xxx doch die Neigung zur Spannung-Riss-Korrosion haben, also Brechen, dazu hier mehr: www.hydro-aluminium.no/harp/German/CHP5/5-G_gen.pdf
Frohe Weihnachten...


----------



## OLB EMan (25. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von pillepalle127 _
> *
> also, die oxidschicht ist nur einige hundert atomlagen dick.
> das sind nanometer, da liegen die toleranzen der besten rohrsätze um das 10000-fache darüber.
> ...



hmm hast schon mal alu gesehen das lang salz und so ausgesetzt wer ... da glaub ich nimmer an einige hundert atomreihen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berti (25. Dezember 2002)

hey sagt mal, kann es nicht auch sein, dass man dieses Salzwasser schon fast mit einer Base vergleichen kann?
weil, dann würde es die Korrosion erklären, weil da ja dann immer ein Salz+Wasserstoff enstehen würde?
is blos hintergrundwissen aus chemie, also nix tiefgründiges, aber hier gibts doch bestimmt chemiefreaks, oder?


Grüße


----------



## Michi015 (30. Dezember 2002)

also bei mir hat der letzte winter (oder besser gesagt: das SALZ des letzten winters ) ziemlich krasse spuren auf meiner damals grad neuen marzocchi bomber atom race (*g*) interlassen, also in der alu-krone! das sind richtig schwarze flecken, die ich nie wieder wegkrieg  scheint so, als wär das da 'reingefressen'?! also passt bissi auf, grad auf straße. im wald kann euch da ja eigentlich net viel passieren, denn: wer streut schon den wald mit salz voll 

michi


----------



## Berti (30. Dezember 2002)

Na Gott sei Dank hab ich eine mit Plaste überzogene Gabelkrone*g*


Gruß


----------



## M.Hulot (30. Dezember 2002)

Das salzhaltige Wasser funktioniert als Elektrolyt, als elektrischer Leiter. Das Problem bei Korrosion ist die leitfähige Verbindung unterschiedlich edler Metalle. In Gegenwart eines Elektrolyten entsteht dann eine elektrische Potentialdifferenz. Es fließt Strom.  Dabei wird das chemisch "weniger edle" Metall oxidiert. Für gewöhnlich sind an einem Fahrrad viele Komponenten aus Stahl angebracht, die nicht hinreichend elektrisch gegen den (in diesem Sinne "weniger edlen") Aluminiumrahmen isoliert sind.

Es gibt unter Seglern die Erfahrung daß eine Yacht mit Aluminiumrumpf schon durch einen Kupfergroschen in der (mit Seewasser gefüllten) Bilge versenkt werden kann. Nichts hält ewig.

Das mit der Oxidschicht ist richtig, soweit ich weiß isoliert diese auch einigermaßen. Trotzdem sollte das Velo von Salz und salzigen Lösungen gereinigt, sprich mit Wasser abgespült werden.


Gruß,

M.Hulot


----------



## hotchili69 (30. Dezember 2002)

Also ich war letzten Sommer 14 Tage in Kroatien (Rab) biken, war zwar nicht so schlecht aber mein Bike hat  es mir nicht verziehen. Ich brauchte neue Bremsscheiben, einen neuen Steuersatz,  eine neue Kette und ein neues Innenlager. Die Bremssättel an der Scheibenbremse konnte ich mit WD40 noch so einigermaßen reinigen. Das heißt, dass ich mein Bike sicher nicht mehr in den Urlaub ans Meer mitnehmen würde. Es wahr ein super Bikeurlaub, aber der Schaden am Bike war demgegenüber viel zu hoch. Wir waren damals sechs Biker und die meisten trugen solche Schäden davon. Das heißt aber nicht, dass wir etwa im oder durchs Meer gefahren sind, allein schon die salzige Luftfeuchtigkeit war schuld.


----------



## [email protected] (3. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von pillepalle127 _
> *
> also, die oxidschicht ist nur einige hundert atomlagen  dick.
> das sind nanometer, da liegen die toleranzen der besten rohrsätze um das 10000-fache darüber.
> ...



Hmm sagen wir mal 300Atomlagen - 300Atomlagen Alu sind ca. 300nm (das kleinste Atom hat ein A°ngström=0,1nm)
300nm*10000=3000µm=3mm

Ich glaub kaum, dass ein Rahmen 3mm Dickentoleranz hat...    

Angenommen 100Atomlagen - und eine Schichtdicke von NUR 0,3nm => 30nm*10000=300µm=0,3mm
[Das ist schon eine sehr untertriebene Schätzung]
Auch 0,3mm Dickentoleranz hat kein normaler Rahmen...

Fazit: Atome sind gar nicht soooo klein 

[Bezüge zum Ursprungstext farblich markiert]


----------



## sharky (3. Januar 2003)

das salzwasser frisst sich zwangsläufig mit der zeit ins alu. nicht zwingend richtige löcher in dern rahmen, schwächt diesen aber dennoch ziemlich wenn es zu arg wird.
wenn sich mal ne oxidschicht gebildet hat würde ich mir schon gedanken machen an eurer stelle da dies dem rahmen nicht guttut, da ist vorsicht geboten! 
sobald wieder salzwasser auf den rahmen kommt, vor allem wo er nicht geschützt ist, frisst das weiter. hab das mal bei alufelgen gehabt. wo die eloxalschicht weg war hat das salszwasser angegriffen. am besten nach jeder tour ordentlich sauber spülen mit klarem wasser. 
das problem dabei ist, das solches salzwasser auch IN den rahmen eindringen kann und von innen frisst!


----------



## M.Hulot (3. Januar 2003)

Die "Eloxal"-Schicht ist nichts anderes als eine "galvanisch" erzeugte Oxidschicht. *El*ektrisch *ox*idiertes *Al*uminium. Man könnte einen Rahmen auch einfach an Luft oxidieren lassen, aber elektrisch bekommt man besser definierte Eigenschaften zustande. 

Rost (Eisenoxid) auf Stahl bildet eine poröse Schicht, die abblättern kann und somit zu "Schwund" des Materials führt. Aluminiumoxid ist hingegen eine zähe, feste und isolierende Schicht. Schützt das verbleibende Aluminium darunter vor weiterer Oxidation.

Allerdings sollte Salz oder Salzwasser halt weggespült werden. Es schadet sicherlich nicht.


Gruß,

M.Hulot


----------



## CHT (3. Januar 2003)

...wieviele Atomlagen letztlich in welcher Zeit wegoxidieren is' doch ziemlich egal...die Al-Teile sehen halt dann nich' mehr so gut aus...aber entscheidend ist doch, ob Zonen mit größeren Spannungen, wie Schweißnähte, Kerb- und Klemmstellen, nicht so stark durch die Korrosion geschwächt werden, dass diese schneller Brechen...daher, alle guten Hersteller schützen ihre Al-Produkte durch zusätzliche Maßnahmen...das hat wohl seine Gründe!!!...


----------



## Deleted 3447 (3. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von [email protected] _
> *
> 
> Hmm sagen wir mal 300Atomlagen - 300Atomlagen Alu sind ca. 300nm (das kleinste Atom hat ein A°ngström=0,1nm)
> ...



Hallo zusammen

Sorry, aber da muss ich [email protected] leider widersprechen:

Die Oxidhaut ist unter Standardbedingungen durchschnittlich 25 Atomabstände dick, was etwa 0.01µm (=0.00001mm=viel kleiner als realisierbare Toleranzen) entspricht. Al hat einen Atomradius von 143pm=143*10^-12 m. Das ist jetzt wirklich keine grobe Schätzung, sondern in diversen Lehrbüchern der Chemie und Werkstoffkunde seit einigen Jahrzehnten anerkanntes Grundlagewissen (für detaillierte Quellenangaben stehe ich Notfalls zur Verfügung). Durch Oberflächenfehler u.ä. reichen die Ausläufer maximal 50µm in das Material hinein. Wird die Schicht verletzt wird sie innerhalb von Sekunden auf 0.001µm regeneriert und erreicht nach 10 Tagen ihre ursprüngliche Stärke.

Diese Schicht ist silberfarben und unheimlich zäh, bildet also den natürlichen Korrosionsschutz gegen Säuren und Basen (Salze). Künstlich wird im Eloxal-Verfahren die Schicht auf 10-20µm ausgebaut, das Bauteil erscheint dann matt silber oder durch Zugabe von Farbstoffen beliebig "metallisch" farben. Mittels Hartanodisieren erreicht man Schichtdicken von ca. 100µm (HB > 500). Diese Schichten werden durch Quellprozesse oder Lacke versiegelt. Die Tatsache, dass beim Eloxalverfahren sehr starke Säuren und hohe Ströme (im Bereich einiger 1000A) notwendig sind, weisst auf die bereits im Normalzustand sehr korrosionsbeständige Oxidschicht hin.
Oberflächenfehler wie Oxidschichten sind zwar bekanntlich Ausgangsstellen von Rissen, liegen aber hier im unkritischen Bereich bzw. werden bei der Dimensionierung der Rohrsätze berücksichtigt.

Aluminiumrahmen sind am MTB wohl die am wenigsten gefährdeten Bauteile in Bezug auf Salz. Heikler sind Gabelrohre aus Magnesium (bei Oberflächenfehlern), unüberlegte Verbindung verschieden edler Materialen (Titan frisst sich bekanntlich fest) und Wirkflächen von Stahlteilen wie Kette, Ritzel, Schaltröllchen, Lagerschalen u.ä.

Winterfest mache ich mein Bike durch eine Schicht Wachs (nicht aus Angst vor Korrosion am Rahmen, sondern um den vermehrten Schmutz in dieser "Monsunzeit" besser abwaschen zu können), durch gut eingefettete Dichtungen an Naben und Lagern, gefettete Züge und regelmässige Kettenpflege.

Fazit: Bisher hat immerhin noch keiner ein einzelnes Atom gesehen.

Gruss
Excalibur


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (3. Januar 2003)

@Excaibur: Lesen DANN schreiben.

Der ursprüngliche Autor schrieb 10000mal kleiner-> da kommst sogar mit deiner Rechnung auf 0,1mm und auch dann liegt über üblichen Toleranzen.

Fraglos ist die Schichtdicke der Oxidation dünner als die Toleranz, aber nicht 10000mal dünner


----------



## framecrusher (3. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von CHT _
> *......daher, alle guten Hersteller schützen ihre Al-Produkte durch zusätzliche Maßnahmen...das hat wohl seine Gründe!!!... *





Ja - aber die gründe sind rein optischer natur, auch ein audi A8 braucht keinen lack aber wie viele leuten kaufen ein 70000 euro auto in alu natur matt ?
Warum gibt es lackierte carbon rahmen - nur aus optischen gründen.
Fahre meinen unbehandelten alu rahmen seit 1 1/2 jahren und der sieht noch genauso aus wie am ersten tag.
Das abspülen nach ner fahrt durch streusalz empfiehlt sich aber trotzdem weil sonst kette, stahlschrauben ect. rosten.


----------



## [email protected] (3. Januar 2003)

Von einem Kollegen gefunden:

*Uni Mannheim, Institut für Werkstofftechnik: *
Einige Metalle bilden jedoch undurchlässige Oxidschichten aus und schützen sich dadurch vor weiterem Angriff. 
Beispiel: Aluminium (Al) ist in Luft, normaler Atmosphäre und Salpetersäure (HNO3) sehr be-ständig, weil es eine dünne, dichte Oxidschicht aus Aluminiumoxid (Al2O3) besitzt. 
Diese Schicht wird durch die erwähnten Stoffe nicht aufgelöst, sondern noch verstärkt. Auch nach Beschädigung bildet sich diese Schicht erneut aus. 
Gegen Laugen und viele Salze dagegen ist Aluminium nicht beständig, weil diese die Oxid-schicht auflösen. 

Unter "Salze" sind in erster Linie Chloride (NaCl=Speisesalz) zu verstehen. zB Sulfide oder Sulfate zeigen gegenüber Aluminium diese Wirkung nicht.


----------



## Deleted 3447 (4. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von [email protected] _
> *@Excaibur: Lesen DANN schreiben.
> 
> Der ursprüngliche Autor schrieb 10000mal kleiner-> da kommst sogar mit deiner Rechnung auf 0,1mm und auch dann liegt über üblichen Toleranzen.
> ...



Sorry [email protected], da muss ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen: Ich habe Dich in der Tat falsch verstanden  das ganze wurde eine Zehenerpotenz zu hoch agegeben. Mein obiger Beitrag ist also nur als Präzisierung zu verstehen... Tut mir leid.



> _Original geschrieben von [email protected] _
> *Von einem Kollegen gefunden:
> 
> Uni Mannheim, Institut für Werkstofftechnik:
> ...



Hier hingegen habe ich mir Mühe gegeben und bin trotzdem nicht derselben Ansicht. (Ich brauche keinen Kollegen in Werkstofftechnik, ich besuche diese Vorlesung selbst.  )

Dass Chloride Al angreifen gilt nicht so allgemein: Kupferchlorid greift Al garantiert an, es entsteht Lochkorrosion (vergleiche das Schiffsbeispiel mit Al-Rumpf und Kupfermünze). Natriumchlorid hingegen greift Al nicht an. Das liegt daran, dass Kupfer ein Potential von 0.35V hat, Natrium dagegen eins von -2.71V. Natrium liegt in der REDOX-Reihe also unter Al mit -1.69V. Aluminiumoxid (Al2O3) wird also von Kupferchlorid aufgelöst, nicht aber von Natriumchlorid.
Du könntest jetzt sagen, dass in Streusalz auch edlere Salze vorkommen, was sicher in Spuren der Fall ist. Allerdings ist deren Konzentration zu vernachlässigen. Streusalz besteht zu über 95% aus NaCl, wenige % sind noch "Anti-Back-Mittel" und Füllstoffe (Ton o.ä.).

Ich bleibe also bei meiner Ansicht, dass Streusalz Aluminium-Rahmen nicht zerstört. Ich lasse mich gerne eines besseren belehren, aber fundierte Angaben bitte.

Gruss und ein schönes WE
Excalibur


----------



## CHT (4. Januar 2003)

...ich glaube, dass sich ein Werkstoff-Wissenschaftler über unsere Diskussion totlachen würde: IHR SPRICHT HIER STÄNDIG VON ALUMINIUM UND DESSEN KORROSION...das ist falsch: im Fahrradbau wird doch nicht pures Aluminium eingesetzt, sondern stets Al-Legierungen und das ist ein entscheidener Unterschied, denn nach der Rekristallisation von Al-Legierungen hat man an den Korngrenzen Cu, Mn, Zr, Mg, Sc, etc., die z.T. sehr wohl stark korridieren...ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass ein unbehandeltes Al-Rohr (AA20xx, AA50xx, AA60xx oder AA70xx) nach einem Salzsprüchtest nach ASTM B117 eine erheblich geringere Wechseldauerbelastung aufweist und stärker zu Spannungs-Riss-Korrosion (sucht 'mal nach SCC = stress corrosion cracking) neigt, also früher Risse aufweisen wird...

Ausserdem sind doch die gefährdeten Bereich beim Rahmen die Schweißnähte und die Bereiche, die beim Schweißen entsprechend gefügeverändernde Temperaturen abbekommen haben...das sind Abgangspunkte für SCC (also für Risse)... wo brechen denn immer die Al-Rahmen???...falls dann die (nach dem Schweißen) obligatorische Wärmebehandlung (und bei diesen Prozessen geht öfter 'mal was daneben, da die Härtereien die Öfen zu vollstopfen oder die Öfen zu schlecht eingestellt sind oder Luft ziehen) schiefläuft, dann Ave Maria...
Nicht umsonst macht Easton bei ihren Scandium-Rohren folgende Hinweise : www.eastonbike.com/TECH_FAQ/fab_inst_sc.html


----------



## [email protected] (4. Januar 2003)

Das war auf einer Website der Uni.

Keine Ahnung ob das stimmt.


----------



## Deleted 3447 (5. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von CHT _
> *...ich glaube, dass sich ein Werkstoff-Wissenschaftler über unsere Diskussion totlachen würde: IHR SPRICHT HIER STÄNDIG VON ALUMINIUM UND DESSEN KORROSION...das ist falsch: im Fahrradbau wird doch nicht pures Aluminium eingesetzt, sondern stets Al-Legierungen und das ist ein entscheidener Unterschied, denn nach der Rekristallisation von Al-Legierungen hat man an den Korngrenzen Cu, Mn, Zr, Mg, Sc, etc., die z.T. sehr wohl stark korridieren...ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass ein unbehandeltes Al-Rohr (AA20xx, AA50xx, AA60xx oder AA70xx) nach einem Salzsprüchtest nach ASTM B117 eine erheblich geringere Wechseldauerbelastung aufweist und stärker zu Spannungs-Riss-Korrosion (sucht 'mal nach SCC = stress corrosion cracking) neigt, also früher Risse aufweisen wird... *



Hallo CHT

Bist Du "Werkstoff-Wissenschaftler"?  
Natürlich gibt es an den Korngrenzen von Al-Legierungen auch Fremdatome. Allerdings sind die insofern nicht gefährlich, als dass kein Lösungsmittel vorhanden ist. Dazu müsste erst Wasser mit entsprechenden Ionen durch die viel diskutierte Oxidhaut in das Material eindringen können. Diese Oxidhaut ist aber unabhängig ob rein oder legiert immer vorhanden. Möglichkeiten eines Eindringens gibt es mehrere:
1. Durch Diffusion, allerdings ist ein Bike kein Hochtemperatur-Bauteil, weshalb dieser Effekt keine grosse Rolle spielt.
2. Durch Risse/schlechte Oberfläche: Die Oberfläche von Rahmen ist auch mindestens geschlichtet und durch Sealing und Lack/Pulverbeschichtung gut geschützt. Bei polierten Rahmen kommt es meiner Erfahrung nach höchstens zu kleinen trüben Kränzen in der Oberfläche durch Salzeinwirkung (Durch Schweiss bei Betrieb auf den Rollen nach sieben Jahren...). Diese lassen sich aber mit Polierwatte beseitigen, beschränken sich also auf die Oberfläche.
Dadurch wird die Stabilität des Bike-Rahmens nicht merklich beeinflusst:
1.Bei der Dimensionierung werden solche Veränderungen durch Sicherheitsfaktoren mehr als kompensiert. Die von Dir angesprochenen Schweissnähte sind wirklich die kritischen Stellen, aber wir sprechen ja nicht von fehlerhaften Bauteilen, sonder gehen von einem sauber geschweissten Rahmen ohne Einschlüsse etc. aus. Alles andere ist klar Fehler des Herstellers.
2.Bruchmechanisch gesehen muss jedes Riss-behaftete Bauteil brechen (und jedes Bauteil hat Risse/Kerben/Bohrungen etc.). Eine Konstruktion wie ein  Bike-Rahmen ist niemals auf Dauerfestigkeit ausgelegt, sondern hat eine definierte Lebensdauer, ansonsten wären Bikes um Faktoren schwerer (Vergleich mit Flugzeug: Ein auf Dauerfestigkeit ausgelegtes Flugzeug hebt nicht ab.) Ich nehme an, dass "Wechseldauerbelastung" Wechselfestigkeit meint, diese wird wohl beeinflusst, allerdings wirst vermutlich auch Du in 15 Jahren ein neues Bike fahren... Abgesehen davon sind die mir bekannten Rahmenbrüche allesamt Gewaltbrüche und keine Ermüdungsbrüche.




> _Original geschrieben von CHT _
> *Ausserdem sind doch die gefährdeten Bereich beim Rahmen die Schweißnähte und die Bereiche, die beim Schweißen entsprechend gefügeverändernde Temperaturen abbekommen haben...das sind Abgangspunkte für SCC (also für Risse)... wo brechen denn immer die Al-Rahmen???...falls dann die (nach dem Schweißen) obligatorische Wärmebehandlung (und bei diesen Prozessen geht öfter 'mal was daneben, da die Härtereien die Öfen zu vollstopfen oder die Öfen zu schlecht eingestellt sind oder Luft ziehen) schiefläuft, dann Ave Maria...
> Nicht umsonst macht Easton bei ihren Scandium-Rohren folgende Hinweise : www.eastonbike.com/TECH_FAQ/fab_inst_sc.html *



In der Tat müssen die Al-Rahmen nach dem Schweissen in den Ofen. Allerdings halte ich das geschilderte Szenario für unwahrscheinlich: Hier sind schliesslich Fachleute am Werk und man spart kein Geld, wenn man hier schludrig arbeitet, denn die Rückrufaktion ist dann vorprogrammiert. Bei Stahl sind diese Situationen eher möglich, da dort die Temperatur in einem weiteren Bereich liegen darf. 

Ich hoffe es sind nicht zu viele Werkstoff-Ingenieure im Forum unterwegs. Sonst gibt's tot(-gelacht-)e  
Gruss
Excalibur


----------



## CHT (7. Januar 2003)

...hier sind 'mal Bilder von Aluminium-Bauteilen, die korrodiert oder gebrochen sind, nur wg. Salz-Kontakt:


----------



## CHT (7. Januar 2003)

...oder wie wär's damit:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CHT (7. Januar 2003)

...oder eine Alu-Sattelstütze beim Kontakt mit Stahlrahmen + Salz, Bruch ausgehend von 9Uhr-Stellung:


----------



## CHT (7. Januar 2003)

...oder Korrosion bei einem Al-Bauteil wie es in der Automobilindustrie verwendet wird:


----------



## DrBrown (7. Januar 2003)

Hi!
Also meine Meinung dazu ist, dass du dein Bike einfach ordentlich saubern halten und wachsen´solltest! Das bringt einiges! Ich hab allerdings bis jetzt nur grob geputzt und fahre ganz gut damit. Bei mir sind aber auch gestern erst mal ein par Schneeflocken gefallen!


----------



## framecrusher (7. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von CHT _
> *...oder Korrosion bei einem Al-Bauteil wie es in der Automobilindustrie verwendet wird: *






Da ich täglich an autos rumschraube möchte ich folgendes zum besten geben: 
Leitungen sowie der sammler von klimaanlagen sind aus alu (und soweit ich das sehe auch nicht eloxiert) und diese teile liegen recht ungeschützt im motorraum, sowie auch der kühler mit seinen hauchzarten küklrippchen und diese stehen bei diesem wetter immer schön unter salzwasserbeschuss vom vorrausfahrenden und selbst bei 10 jahre alten autos hab ich noch keine korosion gesehen.

Zu den bildern: wenn erst einmal die eloxatschicht z.b. durch steinschlag beschädigt ist, kriecht die oxidation unter diese und dann gibt es dieses aufblühen, sieht immer schlimmer aus als es eigentlich ist.
Bei der sattelstütze im stahlrahmen hätte fett geholfen.


----------



## raceralex (9. Januar 2003)

wollt Ihr Eure Rahmen eigentlich fahren???

Macht Euch doch nicht solche Gedanken....nach einem Winter passiert garantiert noch nichts und später korrodieren höchstens die Stellen, wo der Lack fehlt und da kann man sich schützen.

Ein Großteil der Leute hier hat relativ neue Bikes, wollt ihr die 25 Jahre fahren??? Ich denke nein, jeder will bald ein neues-verkauft das alte, es wird geklaut, verschenkt oder geht bei einem Sturzt kaputt. 

Ich bin jahrelang im Winter Motorbike gefahren, auch mit viel Chrome und Alu, klar gibts da mal Flecken und Korosion, aber größtenteils kriegt man das von z.B. Felgen wieder ab.

Ich denke die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass ein Rahemen durch was auch immer unbrauchbar wird ist 100 mal höher, als dass er "durchrostet".


----------

